# Broken Hearted



## hurtsoul (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello I'm new to this.. I have a lot on my mind and I'm currently dealing with depression. 

Where can i begin.. I've been knowing my wife for 10 years but we didn't get together until 2008. She has a son and a daughter from a different marriage that i love dearly that i raised from 1 and 2 years old. I took care of them, bath them, clothe them, sheltered them. etc. we also have a 2 yr old girl and we had a son who died at 5 months old in 2011. we spilt up for almost a year after he passed trying to deal with his death. it was so hard to do and we didn't blame each other it was the events after that did it. my wife.. almost ex has always depended on her family for everything even though her family treats her like an outsider and treats her like shes not even part of the family. so many times did i have to comfort her because of what her sisters said or her mom did or what her dad is doing or saying. I've tried to be a good husband and tried to be the man that she can brag and say she is happy that she married me. throughout our whole relationship she has always been the kind to leave and come back.. shes done it so many times in our relationship it was almost like clock work. But my love for her over looked anything bad. now the last time we got back together in november 2012 we both decided that we are what each other want. we did that for awhile and everything was going good. In Feb 2013 we found out that her sister called cps on her earlier this year and they were barely coming out to my apt where i asked my wife to come stay because she was and still is bouncing around from place to place with our kids. we were both handling that situation well together as husband and wife but she wanted to argue from some reason. then she came across a old facebook picture that another girl commented on and she became even more angry even though i've never seen the girl or hung out with her let alone had any kind of sexual relationship with her. The last time we talked was in 2/20/2013. I left the house and stayed at my sisters because i tried to talk to her and she would not talk she only wanted to argue. I told her our marriage was in the balance and that we have to try to talk to each other and work past this. I also told her that i want no one else that she is my wife and she will always be the only woman i need. none of that mattered. she only continued yelling and telling me to shut up. thats when i left and went to my sisters house. while i was there i told her that she doesn't want to be married she just wants to yell and i just wanted to talk so we can move forward from this problem and get back to us. She took that as me telling her i don't want her and i told her she doesn't have to be this way and i love her dearly but it didn't matter. the next morning i went to work from my sisters and came home she had moved out and took everything in my apartment that i worked hard to get by myself. it was empty. she changed her phone number. deleted her email. and any other way i could contact her. she wont let me see my kids though she said she would never keep them from me i cant even contact her about anything. I'm so torn up. i feel empty and dead. what is so wrong with me that she would do me this way. all i wanted to do was be her husband. A husband she could be proud of. I'm so depressed and heart broken. I don't even know how to contact her for my daughter.. I'm so hurt i can't smile and think alot about death and if people would miss me if i were dead. i don't know how to think and i'm afraid to see her with another man. I feel if i did i would lose control and just wouldn't wanna live any more. How could someone leave someone that only wants to make them happy. shes decided that her life would be better without me and i'm broken.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about the death of your son! How the tragedy can affect a parent, especially a parent who has already been dealing with mental health issues... No one can predict. It seems your wife has kind of gone off the deep end in the aftermath.

You are not broken. You can and will come back from this. It may not seem like it right now, you may not even WANT to come back from this right now, but it will happen.

You have a right to have access to your daughter. You have a right to your belongings as well. But to enforce those right you have to get an attorney. You can find your wife, through her family, through the schools the other kids attend, through mutual friends...

She is off in the land of despair and she won't hear a thing you have to say until she is more rational. There is nothing you can say or do that will make her more rational. So stay focused on your rights to your daughter and your other property.

Your wife's family history suggests she isn't really able to feel loved by you or anyone. If there is a specific diagnosis for her behavior... It's kind of irrelevant at the moment because you have to deal with the behavior and not the cause. 

Because you didn't cause any of this to happen.

Stick to enforcing your rights. Deal with the damaged relationship later when/if she is more stable.

Good luck!


----------

